# Retro #2 Complete - photo heavy!



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

So after cracking my headlights in a minor fender bender, I decided that it was time for an upgrade from the mini H1s. While the h1s were certainly a huge improvement over stock, I craved more. From the front photos, my car looks very similar as I used the same IRIS shroud - however, the h1s use a 2.5" lens versus the d2s 3" lens and up close these things do look a lot bigger.

The new retro is so much brighter! A lot more usable output (the h1s have a lot of foreground light) and the width is impressive. A lot of this also has to do with a higher quality bulb as well. 

*Projectors*: mini d2s 3.0
*Bulb*: Philips Xtreme Vision (85122XV) at 4800K
*Ballast*: Original Morimoto 3Five


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

They look great you can definitely tell a big difference between the h1 and the d2s I'm sorry you had a fender benderbut in a way I'm glad because you gave me a great deal and I thank you. And I like the half inch difference in the size I think it looks sharp fills it up better and that's such a sharp cut off


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Very nice! Are these in the stock housings? How much does it cost for this setup?


Sent from iFail Mobile


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Oem replicas off eBay for housings. 

It was about $650 for everything but the insurance company had given me money to replace the cracked housings and then I was able to resell the h1s. So it was about $350 out of pocket


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

giantsnation said:


> Oem replicas off eBay for housings.
> 
> It was about $650 for everything but the insurance company had given me money to replace the cracked housings and then I was able to resell the h1s. So it was about $350 out of pocket


$650 for retrofits! ****! lol Looks like this may have to wait for me....


----------



## joewatson86 (Jul 6, 2011)

Giants Nation,
What kind of modifications did you have to do, if any, to make the d2s 3.0's fit in the Cruze headlights? Widening of the stock H13 hole or any additional clearance needed? Looking at doing the d2s with the "X" configuration but worried about the fitment. Mini H1's would be easier but I'd rather just go with something with a lot of performance since I don't really want to do it again. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice. You still have the old retro pics so you can do a side by side?


----------



## Samuel (Jun 4, 2014)

B

Sent from my cat


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

If you click the last closeup headlight, you can see that he cut the reflector to make the shroud fit.


----------

